# Hashimoto's nodule & swollen lymph gland



## Hope57

Hi everyone newbie from Australia,
I have had hashimoto's thyroiditis for 8yrs and my level's have alway's been
stable accept for a few months ago when when tsh was almost not detectable,
but t4 was in middle of range where i feel well. Meds were changed and level back on track. A few week's ago i found a enlarged lymph gland just above my
supraclaviclar, its not visable and about 1cm. I went to gp and he said because of my hashi he would do ultrasound on thyroid gland and lymph. The guy doing the ultrasound said i had a mass off the bottom of my right thyroid lobe and only one enlarged lymph gland. Results have to be sent to my gp next week, but im scared that its cancer because i have enlarged lymph gland so close to the thyroid nodule. The lymph gland moves under the skin and i may have had it for ages, just by chance i found it. QUESTION.....can you get enlarged lymph node with hashi thyroitis??? 
Thanks, appreciate some answers
lyn


----------



## lainey

There are about 600 lymph nodes in your neck, and many reasons why they could be enlarged.

Only further investigation will tell if the enlarged lymph node is related to the mass in the thyroid, or tell you what they are.

The important part is that you follow up with a specialist--my first choice would be a cancer specialist that does many fine needle and core biopsies.


----------



## Hope57

Thank's lainey,
I think im freaking myself out by guessing, but i thought someone on the forum may have
experienced swollen lymph glands as a part of hashimoto's thyroiditis.
thanks again.


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Hi everyone newbie from Australia,
> I have had hashimoto's thyroiditis for 8yrs and my level's have alway's been
> stable accept for a few months ago when when tsh was almost not detectable,
> but t4 was in middle of range where i feel well. Meds were changed and level back on track. A few week's ago i found a enlarged lymph gland just above my
> supraclaviclar, its not visable and about 1cm. I went to gp and he said because of my hashi he would do ultrasound on thyroid gland and lymph. The guy doing the ultrasound said i had a mass off the bottom of my right thyroid lobe and only one enlarged lymph gland. Results have to be sent to my gp next week, but im scared that its cancer because i have enlarged lymph gland so close to the thyroid nodule. The lymph gland moves under the skin and i may have had it for ages, just by chance i found it. QUESTION.....can you get enlarged lymph node with hashi thyroitis???
> Thanks, appreciate some answers
> lyn


Hi lyn and welcome from Down Under!! Lainey has given the best advice possible. Cancer needs to be ruled out or ruled in.

Here is a good place to read about thyroid cancer!
http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm


----------



## Hope57

Thank's Andros,
I guess it is just a waiting game to have FNA, and then by the post i have been reading,
sometimes its not conclusive if cancer or not. My Grandfather died at 53yrs, the same age
i am now of lymphoma and i guess my concern is if the mass/nodule is cancer, has it already spread to the one lymph gland thats inlarged? and what would my survival chances be? Its been a crazy 2yrs health wise for me, one thing after the other so forgive me for being a bit paranoid. lol.
thanks again, i will keep you updated.
lyn


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Thank's Andros,
> I guess it is just a waiting game to have FNA, and then by the post i have been reading,
> sometimes its not conclusive if cancer or not. My Grandfather died at 53yrs, the same age
> i am now of lymphoma and i guess my concern is if the mass/nodule is cancer, has it already spread to the one lymph gland thats inlarged? and what would my survival chances be? Its been a crazy 2yrs health wise for me, one thing after the other so forgive me for being a bit paranoid. lol.
> thanks again, i will keep you updated.
> lyn


You have every good reason to be concerned and no way are you to be considered paranoid!

We have to stay on top of these things for sadly the medical establishement is famous for fluffing us off when it comes to matters of the thyroid!

Whoooooooooooooooohoo!! What a cheery and beautiful photo of yourself. That made my day. It is always nice to have a face to attach our thoughts and emotions to!

The "butterfly" in your neck is evident.


----------



## Hope57

Thanks Andro,
Had to get my 22yr old daughter to show me how to download pic.....technology its too hard lol.


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Thanks Andro,
> Had to get my 22yr old daughter to show me how to download pic.....technology its too hard lol.


For us older folks, technology provides "push ups for the brain!" I love the challenge.


----------



## usmc4myson

I agree with Andros, Hope. You are positively radiant!!

Andros, I have never heard anyone say that the butterfly effect in the neck is evident. I know that a goiter can be seen as a bump-or sometimes it can be hidden. What exactly does the butterfly effect look like? When I look at Hope's neck, I can see what looks to be two large ligaments coming up from her collarbone. Can you please expound on your observation for us newbies?
Thank you!!

And Hope, keep smiling!!


----------



## chopper

The neck has these thick strap muscles that allow you to well, keep your head up, but behind those - sort of in-between and behind is your thyroid. When your thyroid swells, as with a goiter, you can see a bit of puffiness. It pushes those strap muscles out.

I can see it too....you are a bit puffed in the collarbone area.

If you place your fingers where the arrows are, you'll feel the thyroid. A normal thyroid should be soft and mushy, like a chicken liver. A broken thyroid will be firm to the touch. You could tell the difference between the muscle there and the thyroid.


----------



## usmc4myson

Wow. Thank you for taking the time to not only explain that, but illustrate it with the yellow arrows. hugs4


----------



## daisyy2099

Hope57 said:


> Thank's lainey,
> I think im freaking myself out by guessing, but i thought someone on the forum may have
> experienced swollen lymph glands as a part of hashimoto's thyroiditis.
> thanks again.


HI I have also had swollen lyphnodes, I went for a scan all was good. its part of the disease I guess. good luck!


----------



## Guest

Hi Hope,

When my endo did my u/s she found three nodules and at least three enlarged lymph glands. She did the FNA and luckily the nodules came back benign.

I have been checking the lymph glands sometimes and they are still swollen. I guess mine are just a part of my problems.

I hope eveything is going okay for you at this time. Please let us know how you are doing and what is going on.

I think of you often and keep you in my thoughts and prayers everyday!


----------



## Hope57

Thanks Kay,
Confirmed.....papillary thyroid cancer with spread to neck lymph glands. Surgery in 2 weeks. Oncologist gives good prognosis even wth lymph gland spread. I will have all of the thyroid removed, plus lymph glands and some extra tissue. Full body scan and the 3 weeks after surgery i will go into hospital quarantine for 3days for radioactive treatment.
Be monitered very closely for the rest of my life, but oncologist said that even if they find a spread to lungs in a few years, it will be treated again and still good prognosis.
I will keep you all updated as the progress to recovery begins in a few weeks. Thanks so much for all your support.
xxx


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Thanks Kay,
> Confirmed.....papillary thyroid cancer with spread to neck lymph glands. Surgery in 2 weeks. Oncologist gives good prognosis even wth lymph gland spread. I will have all of the thyroid removed, plus lymph glands and some extra tissue. Full body scan and the 3 weeks after surgery i will go into hospital quarantine for 3days for radioactive treatment.
> Be monitered very closely for the rest of my life, but oncologist said that even if they find a spread to lungs in a few years, it will be treated again and still good prognosis.
> I will keep you all updated as the progress to recovery begins in a few weeks. Thanks so much for all your support.
> xxx


Hope, thank you for the update. Not what we wanted to hear but you and I suspected this. So, the good news is they will get it all. You have hit a glitch in your life but the future looks very very bright.

It will be good to get it all out and get the radiation and move on with your life.

We are here for you at all times and you remain in my prayers.


----------



## Hope57

Thank's Andros,
im feeling very positive, and thats the only way i deal with unexpected things that happen in my life. People over the year's have asked, how do you remain so positive and not allow negative thoughts enter your mind? well, i have alot of faith in a higher power in the universe, whatever name you attach to it and it has got me through some very tough times in my life, so i like to think that when i need it the most, its always there allowing me to cope by being positive. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Hope57

Just an update, surgery oct 28th, then RAI 4 weeks after. I feeling very positive, just dont like the reaction to anesthetics, but dr's know all my side effects and said they will try and keep me as stress free as possible. The only thing im finding, in the last 2 weeks, is that im very tired, wake up at 11am and have to sleep again at 3pm, just like before i was diagnosed with hashi. Maybe the cancer is causing the thyroid to go even more under, and then some days its hot flushes and im through menopause. Will be intouch when im out of hospital. thanks again for all your support. xxx


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Just an update, surgery oct 28th, then RAI 4 weeks after. I feeling very positive, just dont like the reaction to anesthetics, but dr's know all my side effects and said they will try and keep me as stress free as possible. The only thing im finding, in the last 2 weeks, is that im very tired, wake up at 11am and have to sleep again at 3pm, just like before i was diagnosed with hashi. Maybe the cancer is causing the thyroid to go even more under, and then some days its hot flushes and im through menopause. Will be intouch when im out of hospital. thanks again for all your support. xxx


Oh, Hope.................it is soooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you. I am keeping you in my prayers for this. And you will be in my thoughts all day on the 28th. as well.

I hope all goes exceedingly well for you including the anesthetic and when you are able, please do let us know how you are doing and future treatment plans. As well as what the pathologist has to comment.

bear hug


----------



## CA-Lynn

Best of luck, Hope!

Lynn


----------



## Hope57

Thanks everyone, will be intouch when im home. xxx


----------



## greatdanes

You are in my prayers and keep the positive attitude. SOOO many studies have shown that people with a positive attitude AND with a faith do far better with their prognosis than those who don't posess the aforementioned!

hugs1


----------



## Guest

I am thinking about you and praying for you. Hope all goes well. Let us know how you are doing when you are able.

Sending positive thoughts, big hugs and prayers for you, the surgery and recovery!

Kay


----------



## McKenna

I pray for the surgery to go well, and for a quick recovery.


----------



## GD Women

Thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Hope57

Thanks everyone,
im feeling very positive and very blessed to have such kind friends. xx


----------



## askpre

Hi, I have been through hell the last few months, I am grateful to come here and hopefully get a few pointers. I am going back to my GP on Friday to ask to have a Thyroidectomy as soon as possible. My TSH was 6.20 and my TPOab was 73 on 7/29. On 10/28 my TSH is 3.81 and my TPOab have increased to 179. All my other Thyroid functions are "normal" including FT4 and FT3. I am on levothyroxine 0.1 mg. I have been tested for most autoimmune diseases and celiac disease. All my other labs are normal. I have lymph and bone pain that is very dibilatating and have to take Vicodin ES to control pain. My doctor has me on Effexor 75 mgs and Lyrica for a "fibro myaliga" trail. My pain is not controlled with these meds. I do feel better mentally. I have had a FNA that shows Hurthel cells and lympocytes. If all my symptoms are from the diagnosed Hashimoto's and I have increasing TPOab's isn't the next step to get it removed since my body is in overdrive to kill it off anyways? I hope anyone has some insight, thanks.


----------



## Andros

askpre said:


> Hi, I have been through hell the last few months, I am grateful to come here and hopefully get a few pointers. I am going back to my GP on Friday to ask to have a Thyroidectomy as soon as possible. My TSH was 6.20 and my TPOab was 73 on 7/29. On 10/28 my TSH is 3.81 and my TPOab have increased to 179. All my other Thyroid functions are "normal" including FT4 and FT3. I am on levothyroxine 0.1 mg. I have been tested for most autoimmune diseases and celiac disease. All my other labs are normal. I have lymph and bone pain that is very dibilatating and have to take Vicodin ES to control pain. My doctor has me on Effexor 75 mgs and Lyrica for a "fibro myaliga" trail. My pain is not controlled with these meds. I do feel better mentally. I have had a FNA that shows Hurthel cells and lympocytes. If all my symptoms are from the diagnosed Hashimoto's and I have increasing TPOab's isn't the next step to get it removed since my body is in overdrive to kill it off anyways? I hope anyone has some insight, thanks.


Hi there! We you told which kind of Hurthle cells you have? There are those that are indigenous to Hashimoto's and then there are Hurthle cells indigneous to cancer.

Sounds like you have some really bad out of control pain.

Do you have your most recent FT3 and FT4 results and ranges that you can post here for us to see?


----------

